# The Lord gives, and the Lord takes away our power (Thomas Reid)



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 2, 2022)

All our power is, without doubt, derived from the Author of our being, and, as he gave it freely, he may take it away when he will. No man can be certain of the continuance of any of his powers of body or mind for a moment; and, therefore, in every promise, there is a condition understood, to wit, if we live, if we retain that health of body and soundness of mind which is necessary to the performance, and if nothing happen, in the providence of GOD, which puts it out of our power.

Thomas Reid, _Essays on the Active Powers of Man_ (Edinburgh: John Bell, 1788), p. 20.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 2, 2022)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> All our power is, without doubt, derived from the Author of our being, and, as he gave it freely, he may take it away when he will. No man can be certain of the continuance of any of his powers of body or mind for a moment; and, therefore, in every promise, there is a condition understood, to wit, if we live, if we retain that health of body and soundness of mind which is necessary to the performance, and if nothing happen, in the providence of GOD, which puts it out of our power.
> 
> Thomas Reid, _Essays on the Active Powers of Man_ (Edinburgh: John Bell, 1788), p. 20.



Yes. As I always tell people, Reid's philosophy begins with God. His anthropology is God-centric.


----------

